# Exchange company membership just for getaways?



## VegasBella (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't want to exchange my weeks but I'm thinking about getting an RCI or II membership in order to book additional vacations at lower cost. I could join either since one resort I own trades with II and one trades in RCI and the other trades in both.

Is that sensible? 
Anyone use a big exchange company for stuff other than exchanging?


----------



## petertdavis (Mar 7, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I don't want to exchange my weeks but I'm thinking about getting an RCI or II membership in order to book additional vacations at lower cost. I could join either since one resort I own trades with II and one trades in RCI and the other trades in both.
> 
> Is that sensible?
> Anyone use a big exchange company for stuff other than exchanging?



I use II 80% for the getaways.  You can almost always get better weeks and better resorts by getaways in II (IMO of course).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2014)

It makes sense as long as the desired getaways are high supply and/or low season. I can only speak from II and getaways are priced comparably to the market.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a week that I use. No trading with that. AND I own a week that is in RCI Points, that's for exchanging. With RCI, if you have a points account, you get a weeks account for no additional cost. With either one, you get access to Last Calls, Extra Vacays, and with the Points, the 7500 or 9000 point Instant Exchanges- inside 45 or 60 days.

So... I might look into getting an RCI points TS on eBay for that purpose.
Note:Grandview LV have a favorable point/MF ratio.

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I have a week that I use. No trading with that. AND I own a week that is in RCI Points, that's for exchanging. With RCI, if you have a points account, you get a weeks account for no additional cost. With either one, you get access to Last Calls, Extra Vacays, and with the Points, the 7500 or 9000 point Instant Exchanges- inside 45 or 60 days.
> 
> So... I might look into getting an RCI points TS on eBay for that purpose.
> Note:Grandview LV have a favorable point/MF ratio.
> ...


Hmm, well that may be the least expensive option per vacation or it may give me more flexibility but it would defeat my interest in getting an exchange account. The reason I'm interested in an exchange account is to avoid signing up for more never-ending but always increasing maintenance fees.



Saintsfanfl said:


> It makes sense as long as the desired getaways are high supply and/or low season. I can only speak from II and getaways are priced comparably to the market.



I'd be looking mostly for getaways/last calls/etc to 
San Diego area, 
LA area, 
Palm Springs, 
maybe Big Bear or Lake Arrowhead, 
maybe Sedona, 
Cedar City, 
Hawaii,
and Mexico. 

I would say I'd be looking for these year-round for the next 5 years or so and then I'd be only looking at traveling during school holidays and Summer. I'd probably want to take one or two of these vacations a year in addition to my owned weeks. Every so often I'd want to book something for a friend or family member.

When you say "they're priced comparably to the market" do you mean the timeshare rental market (renting from other owners) or do you mean the resort's rental market (like through hotels.com or booking.com)? And if either is the case are you saying that I'd essentially be lighting the $90/year or so membership fee on fire? In other words, no it's not sensible to do what I'm asking about doing?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2014)

The Getaways and Last Calls won't work all that well during school holidays. They're a lot better in shoulder season. It looks like you are gust planning to use a lot of 'extra' weeks over the next 5 or so years.

If you could find a converted RCI Points week for small change- like a biennial, or even triennial, that would give you access to the cheap rentals, then give it away after you're done. You'd only have to pay 1- or 2- MFs.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 7, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I'd be looking mostly for getaways/last calls/etc to
> San Diego area,
> LA area,
> Palm Springs,
> ...



I can speak to a couple of your ideas:

Palm Springs getaways are plentiful through Interval -- if you want to go off season (i.e. May - December).  It is _*very*_ warm there in the summer (105+).  You can get Marriotts or Westins for $300-$600/week -- far below MF's or rental costs.  If you plan in advance, it will work.

Hawaii getaways are not as easy.  Yes, they exist, but usually not at the first-tier resorts and they are not that much less expensive then renting.


----------



## thheath (Mar 7, 2014)

Very interesting question, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2014)

We  use II geta ways for our shoulder and off season vacations.


----------



## presley (Mar 7, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Is that sensible?
> Anyone use a big exchange company for stuff other than exchanging?


If you don't need summer travel, II has getaways for Palm Desert and the Welks in Escondido often.  Others I've seen for places like Carlsbad and Anaheim are actual hotel rooms that you buy for the week.  

The fees vary depending on if you book a month before or several months before.  It could only be a few hundred for a week or it could be over a thousand.  I can get a Vino Bello getaway cheaper than using my Shell points, but it is still super expensive.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2014)

I've definitely heard of people joining II just for the Getaways. My impression is that II Getaways cost less than through condo sites that rent to the general public, and much less than renting through the resort. Not sure how II Getaway prices compare to renting directly from an owner. You can also get additional discounts by upgrading to Interval Gold or Platinum. The fee for upgrading would probably be worth it if you booked two Getaways a year -- maybe someone else here has done the math and can tell us.



VegasBella said:


> ....
> I'd be looking mostly for getaways/last calls/etc to
> San Diego area,
> LA area,
> ...


I think there would be good off-season availability to most of the areas you mention, except maybe Hawaii and LA, and possibly San Diego. Once you can only do school vacations, a lot of the Getaways will dry up. However, you can worry about that five years from now. 

II has a money-back guarantee -- if you aren't happy with their availability, they will refund your membership fee. (It may be pro-rated for the number of months left on the membership.) So, I suggest you just join II and look around at what they have to offer. If you decide to upgrade to Gold or Platinum, II will be very happy to do the upgrade anytime after you join. If you decide to cancel, II should give you your money back, or at least a pro-rated portion of it. (They probably won't be so happy, though.)


----------



## ronparise (Mar 8, 2014)

I think a lot of the posts here do not go to the ops question

The op already owns a week that can trade through either RCI or II. That she uses herself every year

 The question is:  Does it make sense to join one or the other of these exchange companies but not for trading, only to take advantage of their low cost, last minute cash deals.

She does not need advice on what to buy for the best trades, or the highest trading power, or the best point to mf ratio

I cant speak to II.  But I think this makes perfect sense if you can learn that there is plenty to choose from that you can use,. 

I live 3 hours from Orlando, and there is almost always something in Orlando that I can get for under $300. (less when RCI has a sale.  Its usually a one bedroom at Vacation Village at Parkway, but thats perfect for the two of us...and  have units for our dogs at an additional $125. 

So if you have something  that works as well for you as Vacation Village at Parkway works for me..  ie close to home, acceptable quality, and lots of last call availability, Id do it. It will cost you under $100 for a years membership to try it out, and if it doesnt work; next year, dont renew. If it does, renew with a multi year deal. Its cheaper per year   (and then if you want sell your week and keep the RCI membership...they wont check your ownership, once you are in.)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 8, 2014)

*RCI's Rental Site*

Endless Vacations, which is run by Wyndham RCI's parent company, can provide you with nearly the same availability as RCI itself.

As with RCI's website, Endless Vacations is also under maintenance this weekend: www.endlessvacations.com.  When we rented thru them several years ago a MAJOR advantage was the far more lenient cancellation policy than if you book an "extra" vacation as an RCI member.  Plus there is no annual membership fee.

Of course, as an RCI member, it is irksome that there is so much availability for renters and so little for exchangers.....


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 8, 2014)

JudyS said:


> I've definitely heard of people joining II just for the Getaways. My impression is that II Getaways cost less than through condo sites that rent to the general public, and much less than renting through the resort. Not sure how II Getaway prices compare to renting directly from an owner. You can also get additional discounts by upgrading to Interval Gold or Platinum. The fee for upgrading would probably be worth it if you booked two Getaways a year -- maybe someone else here has done the math and can tell us.
> 
> I think there would be good off-season availability to most of the areas you mention, except maybe Hawaii and LA, and possibly San Diego. Once you can only do school vacations, a lot of the Getaways will dry up. However, you can worry about that five years from now.
> 
> II has a money-back guarantee -- if you aren't happy with their availability, they will refund your membership fee. (It may be pro-rated for the number of months left on the membership.) So, I suggest you just join II and look around at what they have to offer. If you decide to upgrade to Gold or Platinum, II will be very happy to do the upgrade anytime after you join. If you decide to cancel, II should give you your money back, or at least a pro-rated portion of it. (They probably won't be so happy, though.)


Good to know about the money-back guarantee. That's always appealing 
Also, great tip about upgrades. 
I think you're right about once we can only do school vacations things drying up.



ronparise said:


> So if you have something  that works as well for you as Vacation Village at Parkway works for me..  ie close to home, acceptable quality, and lots of last call availability, Id do it. It will cost you under $100 for a years membership to try it out, and if it doesnt work; next year, dont renew. If it does, renew with a multi year deal. Its cheaper per year   (and then if you want sell your week and keep the RCI membership...they wont check your ownership, once you are in.)


Thank you both. That makes a lot of sense.

And great tip about being about how to keep an RCI account without a TS ownership!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 8, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in the San Diego area and have used Getaways for several of the locations listed.  Availability is of course much better on the shoulder season.  Here is a "Cliff Notes" version of what I think that you will generally find in Getaways. 

San Diego - Lots of Welk Escondido and Ramona (now Diamond).  Occasionally some others.
LA - not much except a hotel.  But there are some Capistrano, San Clemente area units.  I've seen occasional Marriott Newport Coast show up for Jan.
Palm Springs - Lots.  Very little in the Spring.  But good in the summer (hot) and fall (nice)
Big Bear/Arrowhead - generally not much, and less than what it used to be.  Wyndham Big Bear typically not available except Nov, Dec.  Some Lagonita units.
Sedona - pretty good availability except March, April.  
Mexico - good availability
Hawaii - there are always Aston rental units available.  Prices generally a bit cheaper than you can rent elseswhere. 
Cedar City - can't comment

Some other areas you might consider, given where you live:
Phoenix
Pinetop, Az
Lake Havasu 
Lake Tahoe (there is usually a good selection including Marriott's for the shoulder season)
June Lake, Angel's camp, Ca.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I signed up for RCI and so far it's not working for me. I'm not finding anything at RCI that's any cheaper than renting from TUG or Redweek or through the mini systems I already own at. I'm going to keep looking because I do think it will give me some more options than what I have currently. And I might even start exchanging one of these days. But right now I'm a little disappointed.

I'm also frustrated by the RCI website. It is not coded very well. For example, if I go to "search Extra Vacation" and choose a destination and then choose to "sort by...price ascending" it does not seem to sort at all. They appear in some sort of random order. Other things are broken too. For example, when you go from 1 page to the next page of resorts it takes you to the same spot on the next page, not the top of the page like it should. I think these coding problems are temporary and will be fixed - it's from the recent changes - but this kind of stuff should have been sorted out long ago. It just shows that whoever built the website was kind of lazy and/or didn't test it enough.


----------



## presley (Apr 4, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Well, I signed up for RCI and so far it's not working for me. I'm not finding anything at RCI that's any cheaper than renting from TUG or Redweek or through the mini systems I already own at. I'm going to keep looking because I do think it will give me some more options than what I have currently. And I might even start exchanging one of these days. But right now I'm a little disappointed.



It's the Last Calls that have the good deals.  I'm not sure if you will ever see anything you'd want in there.  The rest of rentals will have lots of locations, but at higher pricing.  

There was a recent upgrade on the site and many parts are still considered "broken"  Searching may become easier for you as they fix stuff.  The site goes down every Saturday night for updating.  

You've paid for it, so you may as well continue to search it.  You may end up deciding it is not worth keeping after your membership runs out.  I've seen the rentals as being great for people who only one timeshare and want more vacations.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 4, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> And I might even start exchanging one of these days.


 
VegasBella entertaining the idea of exchanging? Whodathunk? What a difference a year makes.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 4, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> VegasBella entertaining the idea of exchanging? Whodathunk? What a difference a year makes.




Lol
Well here's what happened: we wanted one fixed week at a specific resort but we couldn't get it at the price we wanted to pay. So after a few months of searching I lowered my standards and bought two float weeks at other resorts. My husband OK'd the purchases because they were cheap with low MF. A year later he found someone willing to sell the original fixed week at the price we wanted. Apparently he really wanted that one and never gave up hope like I had. So we bought that one. That's how we ended up with 3 instead of just 1. 

We'll use all three (or rather, I'll use all three whereas hubby may only use the nice one) but I'm guessing that pretty soon the two I bought first are going to lose their appeal in comparison to the nicer one and so I think we might end up selling them in a year or so. Until we sell them, we might exchange them, depending on cost of travel. But since neither are great traders we probably won't do much exchanging. And we aren't about to buy a better trader on top of what we own. 

The way I see it is we'll exchange if/when that becomes the only good option since both resorts are a PITA to reserve the weeks we want. I'm definitely not buying any more float weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2014)

vegasbella said:


> since *both resorts are a pita to reserve the weeks we want*. I'm definitely not buying any more float weeks.



This is exactly what you were told a year ago.

MARCH 2013:  



denisem said:


> september is one of the worst rental months of the year, because most people have just taken a summer vacation, and the kids just started back to school.
> 
> With a 2 bdm., families are your target rental audience, and families don't vacation in sept.
> 
> ...





vegasbella said:


> wow. I know you're just trying to be helpful but your tone is actually working against you here. You're coming across as someone who thinks they know my life situation better than i know it*. So i'm tempted to just buy the thing simply to prove you wrong.*





DeniseM said:


> It's too bad you feel that way.  We see countless people every day who buy the wrong timeshare and don't have a chance to back out - *but you still do*.
> 
> *The lottery at this resort is not the norm - at most resort, a knowledgeable owner can reserve exactly the week they want.  There is no reason to buy a timeshare where you have no idea what week you will get.*


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't have the luxury of erasing posts when someone else contradicts me.

But don't jump the gun. We are using our weeks. We're not exchanging or selling them yet. So don't get all self-righteous just yet. And if I made a mistake, oh well, least I didn't make a $20k mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Apr 4, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> But since neither are great traders we probably won't do much exchanging. And we aren't about to buy a better trader on top of what we own.
> 
> The way I see it is we'll exchange if/when that becomes the only good option since both resorts are a PITA to reserve the weeks we want. I'm definitely not buying any more float weeks.



Remember, you are not locked into RCI for exchanging.  If you have shoulder weeks, you can exchange them with SFX, PlatinumInterchange and others at a much lower cost for another shoulder season week.  

Of what you currently own, which one is the "good" one that you really wanted?


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes I think VegasBella may find more value in one of the other exchange companies.  I've used SFX before and had a good experience.  I've used an Platinum Interchange exchange from my father's timeshare and that was pretty decent.  But between the two of them I think I'd go back to SFX most likely.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 4, 2014)

We're getting weeks that work for us at the other resorts so far. We're not at the point where we aren't getting good weeks. It's just an annoyance to get them, that's all. And the reason they're a pain is because they're in very high demand. So that says a lot right there.



presley said:


> Of what you currently own, which one is the "good" one that you really wanted?



Fixed Summer week at Carlsbad Inn.

ETA:
Denise, please stop trying to say "I told you so" in this thread and others. You don't even know what you're talking about. 

I don't regret buying a TS that uses a lottery system to get my week. I said that ANOTHER TS I own requires reservations in person and that's annoying. I didn't explain why the lottery one was annoying - it had nothing to do with the actual lottery, it had to do with DRI acquisition and delays in my week request that resulted. I said I'm getting good weeks and using them. I said that a bunch of times! YOU are the one who dislikes a lottery, not me. And for the record, you don't even know how the lottery works. The owners choose three weeks and those three are the ones they use for the lottery, not the entire float window. 

I said both my two first purchases may seem less desirable once we start using the third. I said I might sell or exchange my first two in the future. MIGHT. 

That doesn't mean any of your so-called advice from that thread a year ago was helpful. It wasn't. You were not helpful to me in the least. You we're mean and negative.

You have, however, given some good advice elsewhere on other subjects. But so cal prime weeks near the beach at resorts with low MF is NOT your area of expertise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2014)

VegasBella - If you feel that any of my posts violate the TUG Posting Rules - feel free to report them - every moderator on TUG will receive your report.

Whether you like it or not, moderators have the same right to post their opinions on TUG, as every other TUG member.  If you don't want other people to respond to your posts - then don't post.  If you don't want people's opinions - then don't ask for them.  If you only want to read opinions that agree with yours, then start a blog.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> VegasBella - If you feel that any of my posts violate the TUG Posting Rules - feel free to report them - every moderator on TUG will receive your report.


That's a good idea.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 5, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> That doesn't mean any of your so-called advice from that thread a year ago was helpful. It wasn't. You were not helpful to me in the least. You we're mean and negative.
> 
> You have, however, given some good advice elsewhere on other subjects. But so cal prime weeks near the beach at resorts with low MF is NOT your area of expertise.
> 
> ...



Disagree with you greatly.  I find Denise very helpful and very knowledgeable.  I'll take her advise gained over multiple years of experience over your minimal experience any day.   However, if you don't want to read her posts, then use the ignore function.  It's much better than throwing a hissy fit.  
And, posting an opinion different than the one you want to hear isn't being mean or negative.  

Geez.....

Sue


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 6, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> Disagree with you greatly. I find Denise very helpful and very knowledgeable. I'll take her advise gained over multiple years of experience over your minimal experience any day. However, if you don't want to read her posts, then use the ignore function. It's much better than throwing a hissy fit.
> And, posting an opinion different than the one you want to hear isn't being mean or negative.
> 
> Geez.....
> ...



Preach it sista. I have disagreed with DeniseM on several things and dare I say I was on the right side of those issues, but in the case of VegasBella, she was on the mark, no matter how much VegasBella seeks to parse or pivot or re-qualify statements.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 6, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> if you don't want to read her posts, then use the ignore function.


The ignore function cannot be used on moderators.


----------

